# I have a little genius!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Brag time!!!:biggrin1:

I've been told (as have you all) how smart these little guys are. Well, I saw it w/my own eyes yesterday. Tori has taught herself to open her expen door from the _outside_, to be able to get _in_!

Let me explain... We have an expen set up in the family room for her. The door stays open unless we're having to leave her in it while we go out. She will go in and out as she needs (her water bottle and a potty pad are in it) Well, when my grandchildren are here, the 19 mo. old prefers to have the door shut. Everytime he walks past it he will push it closed. :doh: We, then, have to open it so Tori has access to her "necessities". Or, so we thought...

Yesterday when the kids were here, as usual, Aaron had closed the door. With all the commotion going on, no one had noticed it was shut and Tori needed to get a drink. I happened to be sitting in a chair where I could see her. So, as I got up to go over to open it, she promptly used her paw to "grab" the door and pull it open enough to let herself in! At 5 mos. old, she's a genius, I tell ya!!! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You have to watch them every second, because they are so smart. You never know what they will do. I just can't believe how they figure these things out. Dogs aren't supposed to have reasoning skills, but I see the wheels turning in their little heads all the time.

Our bedroom in downstairs. When DH gets up in the a.m. for work, it is very early. He leaves about 5am. Some mornings Kodi follows him upstairs, but then will not come back down (he doesn't like the basement stairs). So my DH put a board up so he can't climb the stairs. Well, Kodi figured out how to push the board aside just enough for him to slip through and get up the stairs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Go Tori!

(Don't tell your mom but next step is getting the treat drawer open!)

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That smart little girl!!! I agree - you better make sure that treat drawer is up high & closed tight!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, what a cute smart girl you have there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Leslie, she is indeed brilliant. Things like that amaze me about them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's too cute!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is too cute...that would be cute to watch sometime on youtube!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan~ I agree. I'd be happy to post _anything_ on youtube. Unfortunately, I'm still in the process of trying to figure out how to get the video I took in Nov. (?) of Amanda w/the "girls" off my camera! Geez, I even asked my DS, the techie, to help and so far, nothing... Maybe someday??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Leslie,

These little dogs are just full of surprises..When Sophie started to open and slam the kitchen cabinet doors to get out attention, we were just amazed! Now, if she is hungry and I'm not in the kitchen she will come and find me and growl (which means she is hungry or thirsty). 

I think they have keen observation and learn from that to either communicate or perform some sort of task...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie, Tori is indeed a genious!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- Tori's got brains and beauty! Better watch out! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne~ She not only has brains and beauty but, a great personality too. Boy, we're in for trouble, I can see it coming! ound:


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Speaking of genius...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Obiwan...I am astounded by your video!!! :jaw:

Did you teach Sophie that??


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Obiwan...I am astounded by your video!!! :jaw:
> 
> Did you teach Sophie that??


Oh, that's not my dog, just came across it on you tube searching other Havanese. Our boy's name is Obi and although he can sometimes open zippers, moving a chair to access a counter is yet to be witnessed in our house.

Cheers,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie---
your Tori has it all! Beauty and Brains and a great personality! Jan should be really proud! Lucky you! Be careful---when she gets alittle older she may want to learn to drive or something!:becky: Hey you never know!ound:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Julie..

Then Leslie would HAV-a-chauffeur!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leslie, yes, I agree she is a beautiful genius! After hearing stories like this and seeing my Tessa in action no one will ever convince me dogs can't reason


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ Wow! I hadn't thought of that. Guess I better start hiding the car keys! Although, I'm probably safe for at least awhile since she can't quite reach the pedals, yet. ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, Tori definitely has "Beauty and Brains".


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

As our aglility instructors says, the Havanese are brillant. and Tori just proved it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Obiwanhavanese said:


> Speaking of genius...


That was hysterical. You could just see the wheels turning as that smart cookie planned that strategy.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! SMART dogs!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

This is inspiring me to work more with my dogs instead of just letting them be couch potatoes, as who knows what their potential is until you start working with them!

I heard awhile back that the Havanese were used as circus dogs...anybody ever hear that??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ I've heard that about them being used as circus dogs, too. 

I've been working w/Tori on a few things (thank you, Amanda!) At barely 5 mo. old she will sit (she knew this when I got her at 9 wks. old. Thank you, Jan!), stand, dance, come, sit/stay (I can only get so far away from her on this one before the velcro takes over ound, wait, and leave it (all this for carrots or jerky ). Today I began working on the 'touch' command Amanda uses w/her dogs. We worked for 2 short sessions getting her to touch my hand w/her nose. When DH came home from work, she performed it perfectly for him the 1st time. That's a pretty smart cookie, I'd say! :biggrin1: Maybe I have a circus dog! ound:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Leslie..what's the touch command used for ???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda suggested teaching it to her to be certain she comes close enough to pick her up when I call her to come. Occasionally, she will stop just short of my reach when I call her because she doesn't want to be picked up for whatever reason. The reason Amanda witnessed with her on Sat. was her not wanting me to pick her up because she knew we were getting in the car. She's been getting carsick so, she tries to avoid it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

That makes sense, Leslie...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- Awesome! Just make sure touch is similar to come, always positive. If she doesn't do it, it means you aren't fun enough! Tori is not only very smart, she has excellent work ethic and is very excited about everything. A lot of times, it doesnt just come down to intelligence (ie-Belle is very smart) but it comes down more to having a great and positive work ethic and Tori really really has that as well!

Diane-Touch can be used for a variety of things. I use it when teaching tricks or teaching them agility, etc. They know to go to your hand so if you want them to get to your hand by jumping on a table, etc. It is more of a foundation piece so you can go on to do more things with it.

And just so you can see the beauty and the brains...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

So how do you train them to do this?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I had Mindy help me w/the recall game you taught her on Sat. Well, Tori taught Mindy how to do it rather quickly. ound: Tori seemed to remember it immediately. She was funny, she would try to run to each of us before we even called her, just like Belle was doing w/us on Sat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
Just hold a piece of food between your pointer and middle finger close to the dog. They don't get the cookie until they touch your hand. Then you remove it and just use your hand. I ask that my dogs touch my hand with their nose. I will see if I can't do a short video of Dora doing a touch. You eventually do distance work with it. So I can stand across the room put my hand out and say touch and Belle and Dora would walk up to my hand and touch it. 


Leslie- you are doing so great! See you just needed a few things to try. Next time you are going to be showing me tricks to teach!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is totally cool Leslie and Amanda! I really should teach Quincy something........I just have never taken the time I guess and I'm not exactly sure how to go about doing some of these things. I'd like to teach him to pick up his toys.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ ound:

I still have _many_ Dora and Belle tricks to teach her. We have a long way to go :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie-Now that is one I am still struggling with so let me know when you get there and give me some tips. Dora hates take it so I can't offer advice on that one. Hence we aren't compete in open yet! 

Leslie- I have been slacking! Dora likes to work too. It best to play them against each other and that gets Belle motivated! Did Mindy love Tori's enthusiasm?

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ If it weren't for Amanda, I wouldn't have known what to do, either. I felt like I got private training lessons w/Tori on Saturday. It was wonderful! :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Yes, she was cracking up at Tori's excitement and eagerness. I told her you and I had only done it w/her a bit on Sat. and she was impressed she was doing it so well.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Way to go Tori! I love it that these guys are so smart! Hey maybe I could teach Valentino to cook, clean, wash and fold the clothes.....I'll get right on that!:jaw:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Tori is all that. Beautiful and Smart.


I know my lab Axl is way to smart for her own good.

Vicki, if you teach your dogs to clean and cook, I want to hire you as my personal dog trainer. I have taught my hubby to do those things, but not the dogs. They are living the free ride, we cater to them and they lay around all day. I want to come back as my dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Amanda..

That would be really great if you could post a video! 

Hey..you could start a new thread called "Amanda's Training Techniques"...you'd most likely get a zillion posts! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here you go. So Dora is a seasoned dog, she knows the touch game so it is hard to not see her being excited and jumping at the hand. So I will just explain how to get it is started. I would put a piece of say chicken in between my fingers, when Dora comes up to sniff it, I say touch, when she makes contact to the chicken with her nose/lips "yes, good touch" Then I move my hand farther back and she walks to it. Speed up to smaller pieces where she can't reach it. Then remove the chicken.

Here is Dora showing you touch is great and you jump up to the hand. I couldn't leave the chicken in my hand, she went too nuts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Amanda...That's COOL! I'm going to try that with Sophie and Gabriel...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is one smart little cookie, Leslie you are going to have so much fun training with her.

Great Video Amanda. I love the touch command, it can be useful in so many ways. I also use the "touch" with different objects for example when it is raining or wet out I will put a towel down on the floor and when the boys come in I will say "touch" and they will stand on the towel to get their paws dried. Or I will use a plastic lid to a bowl or an old cd to target Riley away from me. The possibilities are endless once they get the general idea down.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the touch command too - I love it, it kinda makes you feel a little closer to them. My trainer said, although it really didnt work for us (most likely cause I got lazy) that if they are into something they shouldnt be that you can say touch & they should come to you.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Amanda, great video. I'm going to work with Tessa now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- good example. I really use it to build up other things. Like when Dora was scared to go on the teeter. I asked her to do a touch where she had to put her paws on the teeter in order to touch my hand. It is just a tool that you can use whenever needed. Just keep it extremely positive and play with it once in awhile rather than just use it as a command (Seriously- Dora hasn't done it in weeks but you see she thinks touch is all about fun). It comes in handy  

BTW Leslie- that video is from my tiny camera! I just uploaded the photos and the video uploaded with them. It just said "MPEG" underneath it! Hopefully, yours is that easy!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, now this may sound like stupid question but how do you make it "fun"? We use treats and sometimes my DH and I will call her to us from different areas of the house using the "come" command and treating but how do you make sit, down or touch fun?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Jan..I think the fun part comes from the tone in your voice...the way you sound when you praise them for accomplishing a command.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I think you can totally do it without treats but treats help and make sure they are tiny! I just get really excited and make sure you give them your full attention if you want theirs. If you hear it in my voice, moving my arms around like we are playing. Also don't be afraid to stop in training sessions and grab a toy. Dora goes nuts for that. We will be in the middle of training and I will grab a toy and we will wrestle or I drag it and she chases it. Think of things that make Tess the most excited. Maybe when you run after her, her favorite toy that makes sounds (Dora has a moo cow and I often Moo and chase her-she goes nuts), just thing of your dog and when she is the most excited. I also just stop after short sessions especially with the positive things, you want Tess' last thought to be Come is fun and I love playing that game. So when you are at the park and she gets lose, and you yell Tess come/touch, she thinks oh, Mom wants me to come back to have fun again. 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another thing not sure if I did it here. You want to have a command for your dog to know when they did what you want them to do, not just praise. Especially when you ask for more complex behavior in the future.

So break it down

Dora/Touch (what dog/what command)

Yes 
(Dora did what I wanted her to do-this is important think of it as the click so she knows when she did it right and time it appropriately) This is the word my maltese goes nuts for. She realizes this means I did right. If Belle is being bad and I ask her to stop, she throws her little fit and when I say yes, is when she usually runs over to me!

Good Touch/Girl (now this is the praise not to be confused with the yes)

Okay (we are done playing, you are free to do what you want)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Amanda..You're right. What I have mixed up sometimes though is the command..
I'll say "down" (as in lay down) when I mean "off" (as in off the chair or persons leg)

I've also stressed to my husband and mom that it's important that we both use the same commands. (ie: Gabriel will leave her room when she says "leave", but won't budge when she says "go")


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
I have a funny story I have shared before with the importance of commands. My husband was a brand new professor and we had profs over for dinner. I worked all day making the house perfect, dinner perfect, the family perfect, etc. I come in the room and Dora is on the dinning room table (we just started agility at this point). I yelled Dora, DOWN in my OMG you are ruining everything tone. Well the smart dog that she is, Dora laid down on the table as she kept eating away! Her command on the table is down in agility as well, off is her command to get off! We are the ones with the vocab problem  Although, I am sure Dora knew she wasn't allowed on the dinning room table, she was just doing what mommy asked her.


I have to tell you though a lot of this is just practice. I think you should do 20 play "comes" for every real one you want. Think of it in the dog's mind. Is it worth it to come if half the time they come, they have to go in the kennel when they do, etc.

Tori is a very bright puppy. Tori has the will to do it, it just needs to be exercised and hopefully she can get that little camera working and show you guys!!! It is so cute to see her little brain go click and then she already figured the game out, so it is up to you to challenge it more! 

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Amanda... 

LOL!!! THAT is tooo funny!ound:

I still think you should start a "Trainning Tips" thread. I think alot of people would love and benefit from it..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda, tell Jim he's a great cameraman! Nice video. Dora is so wonderful! I noticed Belle decided to get in on the action once she noticed there was chicken involved. ound:

I would say the hardest part for me is remembering what I need to be doing/saying so as to not confuse her. I find myself saying "good girl" to everything! I need to work on the "yes" and "ok" parts more. I chuckled when I read " Okay (we are done playing, you are free to do what you want)" At this point, Tori is so excited about training she seems to never want to stop! 

Last night a friend, who's a dog lover and has taken all of her dogs to obedience classes, was here and we were showing off. She was pretty impressed w/what little Tori-pie can do!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Ohhhh, Leslie..ya gotta try doing a video of Tori...:bounce:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I have video on my camera, it's the getting it _off_ I'm having trouble with. Maybe this WE I can get DS to come and help me figure it out. Hey, I can redeem the gift of computer help time he gave me for Christmas!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And if you have more than one person in the house using your command words, it is important to get everyone using the same word.

Funny thing is that our cat is 12 or 13 years old and we've been using "down" for him to get down off the bed or anywhere he shouldn't be. He knows the command well. The dogs know "down" means lay down, but in the beginning you should have heard us saying "Down, I mean Off, no, you get down, you get off!" talking to the dog and the cat at the same time. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hav's must be related to


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great story Amanda, that is so funny. I have not had something that hilarious happen to me yet. I did have a small grooming issue a little while ago, after I finished brushing Riley out I happen to say “ok let mommy just put your pony in and we are done” I don’t think her heard me correctly because he took off running… Then when I tried to get him back he just looked at me like what you said “ok” mom that means I am done.

Leslie, I cant wait to see the videos of Tori, crossing my fingers you get the help this weekend.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also those who have more than one. We were doing the recall game with Tori. She noticed Belle sat and she wanted that treat so bad she would do anything to get it. So she looked and sat too!!! Now that is where you want to grab that intelligence and make the game more challenging!

Leslie, Did you try uploading your pics? When I did that it just uploaded the video as well! Way easier than my handycam! 
And the words will come in time. Right now just capitalize on that excitement and you should work towards the CGC test pretty soon!

Leeann- mine don't wait for the okay when it comes to groom time <BG> so you are ahead of me there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Amanda..
I can see where attaching the name to the command comes in handy when you are dealing with more than one. I have have thoughts of putting Sophie on a lead when I'm working with Gabe, as she has a tendancy to get in the way and try to steal the treat ..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, that helps a lot, thanks for all the tips! Loved your dinner party story ound: I hope the profs had a sense of humor and you had Plan B for the food that had been eaten 

Leslie, I find myself using that happy tone and saying good girl for everything too, even for just sitting there looking adorable. It's hard when they are so cute, isn't it? I know any training issues we have are my problem, not hers, because I've seen first hand how smart she is :biggrin1:

Kimberly, lol!

The other night when Dh and I were calling her to us using the command "come", once Dh and I moved out of sight from each other she began running back and forth to us BEFORE we used the command 

We begin obedience class next Wed, I'm so looking forward to that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do try to work them seperate as you can see when Belle broke her stay to come play they are more working to steal the treat from each other. Belle also won't do as much cause Dora jumps like mad and Belle gets hurt. I put one in the crate and then when the other one gets lazy, I get the other one out who is usually beyond ready to earn a pay check!

Jan- that is what will quickly happen when they learn what you want them to do. Then you only marker (yes/click) and reward (praise/treat) when you have called "Tess come." This wasnt hard for me to get but when they ran to DH, He had to be told many times, not just a cute run when they want a cookie. It needs to be associated with coming. Now I have fun hiding outdoors while Dora is indoors at a stay and she has to run and find me. It is like hide n go seek and she loves it!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Where did you upload to? Your computer or ??? I've downloaded the pix several times to my computer and tried to download the video but, no luck... Richie did look at it briefly a few weeks ago and said he'd have to check on the software needed. I'll remind him about it this weekend.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, why is it all husbands are so soft? It's the same here! lol!

I have to run now but tonight I'm going to work with Tessa on the touch command and see what happens. Maybe she will be the star of her class next week, lol!

Leslie, when you get it all figured out we need to talk  My DS is in his senior year in Computer Science and we're like the plumber who has clogged drains, lol!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I hear you, Jan! Not only is my DS a sys. admin., my youngest "adopted" daughter (Amanda, that would be Ashley) is a computer scientist for a company who writes software for law enforcement and the military! Geez, you'd think I should never have any computer problems, huh? 

We're the plumber's house w/clogged drains and the shoemaker's family who's barefoot!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
I just hit upload like my photos and it uploaded right on to my computer in the same file with the pictures. It was so easy. My handycam is a nightmare. It has been uploading the video at triple speed.... ugh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Amanda..

Where have you learned most of your training techniques from..books..video's classes???

When I had my Aussies I took them all to private trainners. The first thing I was told to teach my pup was the watch command...to get them to look at you. By the time I got my first Hav (Sophie) I got lax in the indepth trainning and have only taught her basics.
Gabriel only knows sit and down (although they both know what NO means)

Do you have any good books or videos to recommend??


----------

